# I finished my little winter project.



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 27, 2017)

I found an old silverware box with the bottom out in the hubby's work room. I thought it would make a perfect box for my markers ,pencils and coloring books. I made a new bottom with an old piece of wood I found. Nailed and glued it on. Sanded and painted the whole thing  with some old paint. Transferred the image on the top with carbon paper and painted it with craft paints. My only problem now is the fact that after all this I have no desire to color anymore. lol  I'm sure the feeling will return as the month of March drags on.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 27, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 27, 2017)

Beautiful Ruth.   Good job.


----------



## Pam (Feb 27, 2017)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Temperance (Mar 1, 2017)

It's lovely Ruth.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2017)

That's beautiful Ruth, must be satisfying to create something so nice and attractive! :cool2:


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 1, 2017)

Lovely, Ruth!


----------



## jujube (Mar 2, 2017)

Now THAT's a work of art.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you everyone. I'm glad you like it. I love doing projects like this.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice.  I wish I had that kind of talent.  I would like to take up some projects to pass the time


----------



## Raven (Mar 2, 2017)

Good work Ruth and very beautiful.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2017)

Ruth, that is awesome. I would start coloring just to be able to use that box.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 5, 2017)

That's really nice Ruth.  Maybe your desire to color will return.nthego:


----------



## dearimee (Mar 9, 2017)

It's very nice! You got it out of your system for now, but these things tend to resurface if it's in you. Go with the flow. A steady hand is a real asset.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2017)

Very beautiful Ruth. You are talented!


----------



## Moofies (May 2, 2017)

Awesome!


----------

